# NELP steelhead



## drenthp (Jun 5, 2014)

Hey guys I am new to fishing the NELP rivers. I am looking forward to getting out and learning the lower au sable river. I am looking for any tips or even better to hook up with someone and hit the water. It is always more fun to fish with another person!


----------



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

Be aware of the PFOAS situation if you are eating the fish. Most of the rivers and streams have fish. Good luck.


----------



## jampg (Jan 27, 2007)

Is this the latest information available? It's all I could find.
https://www.michigan.gov/documents/mdch/MDCH_EAT_SAFE_FISH_GUIDE_-_NORTHEAST_MI_WEB_455355_7.pdf


----------



## herb09 (Jan 11, 2009)

Show up on the coldest day in February follow the tracks in the snow and start a conversation with the person at the end.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

herb09 said:


> Show up on the coldest day in February follow the tracks in the snow and start a conversation with the person at the end.


That'll be a Steelheader for sure.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

As you drive River Rd, along the south side of the river, from the dam to Oscoda, pretty much every 2-track going north leads to a spot where you can walk in to fish a decent spot. That is why those trails were made.  There are plenty of foot-access places to fish that are great spots. There are guys on here who rail more fish from shore than any boat anglers, and they only hit a couple/few spots in a given day. Plenty of spots in the lower river where you can bank fish, too, with real good chances at fish, if there are any to play with. There is a lot more wood above the Whirlpool than below it. Lots of bottom-bouncing drifts are fairly short, often 30 - 50 feet long. The whole river can be fished well with floats/bobbers.


----------



## brian0013 (Feb 11, 2011)

herb09 said:


> Show up on the coldest day in February follow the tracks in the snow and start a conversation with the person at the end.


My best spots we’re found that way


----------



## wyandot (Dec 5, 2013)

Nostromo said:


> That'll be a Steelheader for sure.


Or some loser cooking a pot of meth.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

wyandot said:


> Or some loser cooking a pot of meth.


Good point. OP, don't forget your pistol.


----------



## RobW (Dec 6, 2012)

Good god...


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon (Aug 19, 2007)

There is NELP Fish to be had for sure. Landed 26 in two trips and the fish look healthy! Best advise is start walking and fish till you get bit! And when you hook a fish, remember what the water looked like and find similar looking water. Reading water is so important. I called 5 fish last saterday before my bobber dropped because I knew I was in that money spot! I'm up a lot in January and I'm sure we'll cross paths. Hit the well known places, foots, whirlpool, town,etc and make friends. Good luck


----------



## wyandot (Dec 5, 2013)

MapleRiverSalmon said:


> View attachment 284171
> There is NELP Fish to be had for sure. Landed 26 in two trips and the fish look healthy! Best advise is start walking and fish till you get bit! And when you hook a fish, remember what the water looked like and find similar looking water. Reading water is so important. I called 5 fish last saterday before my bobber dropped because I knew I was in that money spot! I'm up a lot in January and I'm sure we'll cross paths. Hit the well known places, foots, whirlpool, town,etc and make friends. Good luck


Nice shot man!


----------



## MichiganStreamside (Jan 19, 2014)

Awesome photo and steelhead mapleriversalmon - sure are some good ones around here in NE MI right now!


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon (Aug 19, 2007)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content















This falls rain and high water is shaping what should be a great winter fishery! It hasn't been easy at all but the high water packed them in certain spots. When you found that spot you capitalized on it! Love the NE and all it has to offer!


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon (Aug 19, 2007)

Healthy future


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

That's what this thread needed _*PICS*_!

Nice going MapleRiverSalmon!


----------



## MichiganStreamside (Jan 19, 2014)

Nostromo said:


> That's what this thread needed _*PICS*_!
> 
> Nice going MapleRiverSalmon!


Yes! Less typing more PICS! Here is a nice steelhead from today and we didn't see another angler.


----------



## TheBootDryer (Dec 9, 2016)

No silver fish anywhere in the northeast this fall...


MapleRiverSalmon said:


> View attachment 284259
> View attachment 284260
> View attachment 284261
> View attachment 284262
> ...


----------

